

Backbone.Rel: Backbone lightweight model relationship manager - masylum
https://github.com/masylum/Backbone.Rel

======
rohitnair
This looks neat! But obvious question, how does this compare to the Backbone-
relational library? One useful feature in Backbone-relational is the
includeInJSON option, which can be used to either include/ignore or select a
single attribute from the related model to be included in the toJSON output of
the parent model. Would you have to manually do that here?

~~~
bmelton
That's what I was going to ask.

I am by no means an expert, but syntactically, I prefer how backbone-
relational does things so that it looks and feels more like working with
native Backbone objects, but I honestly don't know what's different about this
otherwise.

------
bryanh
Awesome. Does this simplify the whole retrieval and setting of relationship as
they are loaded via the standard fetch mechanism?

A real pain point for us at with Backbone is transversing these relationships
in JS. We end up doing redundant renders as related models finally come into
memory.

~~~
crescentfresh
It's a simple abstraction around filtering objects in a collection by an id.
Your collection must be already fetched.

